# A few creations for the salt



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

I have been tying a bunch of flies preparing for my trip to the gulf in a couple of weeks. Just been trying to imitate other flies I have seen around. Here are a couple of samples.
































Do you think they could catch fish?



Any advice?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice lookin flies! I think they'll do fine, let us know.

Skip


----------



## Private Pilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Wow! I like them all. They will work perfectly


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

The shrimp fly is by far he BEST I have ever seen!!!!!!!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

:withstupid That shrimp fly is amazing! Nice work.


----------



## snivlem (Aug 1, 2008)

I just got some good advice in another forum to flip the shrimp so the hook is on top, and then give it a weedguard. I'll make one up and post it. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good. Have you retied the shrimp yet?


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Look good to me. That shrimp is definately sweet.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Better make up some green decievers (and a few brown in case everything is feeding on rain minnows) and a few crazy charlies or gothchas in a brown/tan....for pompano.Good looking flies...I usually throw a bunch of L-Flies(LY imitations) together this time of year...from 1.5 inches long for specks and redfish to 4 inches long for kings and cobia.


----------

